# BFP after mmc in feb: no symptoms



## Josie1999

is it too early to have symptoms? i only have fatigue and heartburn but i think the heartburn is due to the prenatals..

i hate this, this should be a happy time but i am too worried

i am 4 weeks and 3 days and want more symptoms


----------



## lch28

i didn't have any symptoms then either.. i am now 6 weeks and still don't feel much of anything except tired and the occasional nausea . fist scan tomorrow


----------



## Josie1999

good luck! are you nervous?


----------



## bamagurl

With my first pregnancy I never had any symptoms until about 7 weeks when I was constantly sick! Good Luck! H&H 9 months


----------



## lisalee1

Josie, I am feeling the EXACT same way you are only a little more nervous. I had a MMC in May and pregnant this month (no period in between). I seemed to have lost my symptoms completely- no more sore boobs unless I really press them, and no more fatigue. The good thing is I don't have any cramping and no bleeding. But I am still nervous especially since I noticed similar symptoms last time before bleeding started. I'm thinking about going to the Dr. tomorrow to have my HCG tested. Sooooo nervous. 

Wish I could be more help. :(


----------



## Josie1999

i got my hcg levels checked fri and am calling today for the results, i was at 303 hcg and 33 prog, hopefully it didnt drop! So nervous! i hate that i feel like this, i always thought pregnancy was a happy time


----------



## lch28

those are great numbers hun. yes i am really nervous! i have been having some cramping which my doctor says is 100% normal as long as it is not accompanied by bleeding, but of course im worried of mc or ectopic


----------



## Josie1999

i have cramping too hun...it feels like your period is coming right?


----------



## lisalee1

Josie- hope everything goes well. I have my fingers crossed for you. I heard that many symptoms don't kick in until about 6 weeks anyway.


----------



## lch28

yes and its driving me mad!! i will feel much better after my scan.. if all is well.. =[


----------



## Josie1999

good luck at the scan! i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Josie1999

doctor called my numbers look great and set my ultrasound for july 26!


----------



## lisalee1

Josie1999 said:


> doctor called my numbers look great and set my ultrasound for july 26!

Yeaaaaa! :happydance: So happy for you! Now you can relax for the next few weeks and enjoy feeling normal. 

I had 1 beta today and go for the follow-up on Wed. Hope to have the same results!


----------



## Josie1999

how did it go lisalee1?


----------



## lisalee1

I had 1 beta on Monday afternoon. I called for the results this afternoon but they didn't have them yet. 
I went to the lab again today after work to get the follow-up only to find that it was already closed even though the paper I had said 6 o'clock! So I will have to wait to go tomorrow on my lunch break. I will ask for my 1st results again tomorrow.


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck to you all! I haven't had the chance to experience the nervousness of being pregnant after a loss (just the anxiety around the TTC and TWW that I have now that I didn't have before our loss.) Anyhow, I am pretty sure it is completely normal to be worried. We even have a support group here that is for women who are pregnant after a loss for that very reason. TRY, as hard as it is, to just trust your doctors, trust your instinct (Not your anxiety but your instinct), and try try try not to worry too much if the Dr is saying everything is okay. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for sticky healthy happy babies for you all!


----------



## lisalee1

AmyB1978 said:


> Good luck to you all! I haven't had the chance to experience the nervousness of being pregnant after a loss (just the anxiety around the TTC and TWW that I have now that I didn't have before our loss.) Anyhow, I am pretty sure it is completely normal to be worried. We even have a support group here that is for women who are pregnant after a loss for that very reason. TRY, as hard as it is, to just trust your doctors, trust your instinct (Not your anxiety but your instinct), and try try try not to worry too much if the Dr is saying everything is okay.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for sticky healthy happy babies for you all!

Thank you for your kind words. I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Josie1999

hey lisalee1, i jsut noticed you also had a mmc at 6.5 weeks, im sorry! i hope everything goes well today! when is your due date?


----------



## lisalee1

Josie1999 said:


> hey lisalee1, i jsut noticed you also had a mmc at 6.5 weeks, im sorry! i hope everything goes well today! when is your due date?

Thank you. They took the blood for the HCG test but it takes 24-48 hrs to process. I will call tomorrow afternoon for the results, but it probably won't be available til Monday. Agh!

The results from my beta on Monday should be available, but there's no need to get that number without getting the 2nd number too.


----------



## lisalee1

Josie, just giving you an update. 

I called the Dr office 1st thing this morning to get my numbers. Unfortunately, my progesterone is going down and not up- than could possibly explain my on and off (mostly off) sore boobs. Also my HCG is going up but not in the normal range. Feeling so sad and defeated right now. :cry:


----------



## Josie1999

im sorry...i hope everything works out


----------



## Josie1999

what is the doctor saying for you to do?? if you go for more testing and the numbers go up...my doctor said progestrone goes up and down all the time as long as it doesnt pass 12


----------



## lisalee1

I'm still waiting on someone to call me for an appt! The waiting is quite frustrating. I hope they fit me in for an appt today.


----------



## Josie1999

if you dont mind me asking what numbers did they give you. i thought monday was your first beta testing, wasnt aware you went for a second to see the pattern


----------



## lisalee1

my HCG was 1050 on day 1 and about 67 hrs later it was only 2700- clearly not doubling. My Progestorone was 28 on the 1st day. The nurse wouldn't tell me what the 2nd # was- just that it was dropping and she will refer to the Dr.


----------



## Josie1999

you are in my thoughts....i guess i dont grasp the doubling thing as if you were 1050, wouldnt doubling be 2100 and you were at 2700. i do not like that they wont give you prog number and make you wait for appt

stay strong


----------



## lisalee1

Got an appt scheduled for 8AM tomorrow. I really wanted to go today but my Doc is not in. :( 
I think the numbers are supposed to double every 48hrs. So I guess my numbers are OK but not ideal. Maybe the nurse on the phone didn't know what she was talking about. That's why I'm going to see the Dr. in the morning. Wish I didn't have to wait that long. I would love to start taking Progesterone TODAY if possible.


----------



## Josie1999

good luck, i am gonig tuesday and again fri to get my beta tested.......


----------



## lisalee1

Goo luck to you too! Keep me posted.


----------



## Josie1999

will do!


----------



## Josie1999

Lisalee1, if you don't mind me asking was those 2 beta test you took hcg 1050 and hcg 2700 the only 2 bloodworks you went for this pregnancy?


----------



## lisalee1

Yes. That was it. Took them at 4.5 wks pregnant.


----------



## Josie1999

Thanks....so scared to go testing


----------



## lisalee1

No need to be scared. I only went b/c I had a MC last month and my variation in breast soreness. Sure everything will be fine for you.

Good luck! :)


----------



## Josie1999

good luck today! i am really praying for you!


----------



## lisalee1

Went to the Dr. today. The Doc was not concerned about my beta and said she doesn't give much credence to testing for progesterone. They did an abdominal and transvaginal ultrasound and dated me at 4w4days, but that's not an official date. I think they are off by at least 4 days b/c I know I have to be at least 5 weeks.
They saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. I go back in 2 wks for a followup ultrasound.
So til then, I will continue on in faith unless something changes.

How did your appt go?


----------



## Josie1999

I went for bloodwork and won't find anything out until fri....I'm glad you are staying positive


----------



## Josie1999

How do you know your exact date really if you didn't have period to date you


----------



## lisalee1

Estimating based on ovulation pains that I always get just before ovulation.


----------



## Josie1999

so my progestrone was low so i have to go in for a u/s tomorrow..........i hate this, it just like last time


----------



## lisalee1

Did they say how low? Are they willing to give you supplements? My Doc won't even give me a prescription. So if I want it, I have get it in cream form. 

Try not to panic tho. Earlier this week when I went to the Doc I had my blood drawn. My HCG is much higher now! They didn't test the Prog. 

Good luck to you. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Josie1999

My hcg was at 40,000
Prog was 18
I doubt my doc will give me either


----------



## lisalee1

Wow. My Prog was 18 too when they last checked 8 days ago. My HCG earlier this week was almost 10,000. Such a huge difference in HCG! But as long as it's within range, I will try not to worry myself. I saw online that after you get past 6000, HCG doubling slows down to 72-96 hrs I think. 

I'm sure everything will work out fine for the both of us. :)


----------



## Josie1999

when you going for your u/s?


----------



## lisalee1

Well, I went for 1 on July 3rd (see my previous entry on that date). I go for another one in 2 wks.


----------



## Josie1999

Oh yes 2 weeks, I remember. Saw doc today and he put me on progesterone supplements


----------



## lisalee1

Wow! You got lucky! How are you feeling symptom-wise?


----------



## Josie1999

On or off sore boobs that's it!! What about you?


----------



## lisalee1

Sore boobs on and off, fatigue (taking naps midday if I'm off work or going to be early at 9), increased CM, constipation. Also, I throw up after breakfast but am not nausous- kind of weird I know.


----------



## Josie1999

Yeah defentely have increased cm, I am always constipated so don't know if that's new. Wow you threw up, I guess your symptoms have really kicked in


----------



## lisalee1

yeah, just in the morning after eating breakfast. I don't feel sick or anything. I forgot to add that I broke out with pimples all of my face. LOL!


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies, i have not stopped in since 2 weeks ago. just wanted to update since i see you are talking about low progesterone.

at 11dpo my progesterone was seriously low. 10. I started vaginal suppositories. We saw the hb at 6 weeks. However, i still have no symptoms, not even nausea. and i just feel something is so wrong =[ =[ =[


----------



## Josie1999

hey! i also do not have many symptoms, on and off breast tenderness, pee alot but thats because i am always thristy and major fatigue. Also, i just cant fall asleep at night. we saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks and 3 days...isnt there stats on mc after seeing the heartbeat?


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome back Ich!
Based on my online research, it looks like the consensus is 5-10% after seeing the HB. But the risk may be elevated if the HB was below 120 or if you're experiencing vaginal bleeding. 
Try not to worry tho. I am sure everything will turn out fine. :)


----------



## lisalee1

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## Josie1999

i am feeling alittle anxious....i have another doctors appointment monday and it is like i am dreading it....how about you?


----------



## lisalee1

I'm feeling OK. Yesterday was not such a great day. Stomach was uncomfortable or maybe just a general queasiness. Today was much better. 

Still throwing up in the mornings. I think it's mostly related to the smell of foods and extra mucus in my throat. Sore boobs but mainly in the mornings or when I take off my bra. They literally hurt at night when I change positions in my sleep! 

I guess the symptoms are causing me not to be as anxious. Just trying to take it in stride.

Have your symptoms picked up since you started the progesterone?


----------



## Josie1999

Just my boobs! Sometimes I have stomach cramping as well, that scares me!


----------



## lisalee1

Yeah. Cramping can be scary. And sharp bouts of pain. But I try to think of it as my uterus stretching as other people say. 

Sounds like you're having a great pregnancy so far!


----------



## Josie1999

When do you go in for your first u/s


----------



## lisalee1

I went in 1.5 weeks ago. I go for a 2nd one this Friday. Hoping to see the HB then.


----------



## lisalee1

I went for my 1st one 1.5 weeks ago. I go for a 2nd one this Friday.


----------



## Josie1999

You will you got great symptoms


----------



## lisalee1

Came back from my U/S today. Got to hear the HB! I actually measured 7w5d- exactly what I had calculated! So excited! How are you?


----------



## Josie1999

Wow great! I had to go to the ER on tues I had bad left ovary pain! It was just the corpus luteum cyst that I need to sustain the pregnancy for the first trimester. They saw baby and everything was great! When is your next u/s?


----------



## lisalee1

Glad that everything was OK and you got to see the baby! :) How far along are you now? My next U/S is in 5 weeks.


----------



## Josie1999

8 weeks and 4 days! My u/s is set for aug 10, I will be 11 weeks and 3 days....it seems so far....how are your symptoms?


----------



## Leamarasmall

hello sorry to join in but after reading everything this has given me hope, i lost my baby at 11w 5d last year in august, the nurse told me the baby died around 5-6 weeks i didn't realize till i was in agony with cramps and heavy bleeding, i barely had any symptoms either in that pregnancy, i have now found out that i'm pregnant again and it's around the same time i fell pregnant last year, i think only a week or 2 difference, i'm so worried about this pregnancy, although i do have sickness on and off everyday, and rather tired and also have hard trouble sleeping at the moment, i keep waking every couple of hours in the night, also the test are getting stronger everyday, but i'm still so worried :( could really do with some support from women who have or are going through the same kinda thing xxxxx


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome Lea! I am so sorry to hear about your loss but you've come to the right place for support. Congrats on your new pregnancy. Have you gotten any blood work done or early scans done yet? You can always have one early say 6-8 weeks to ease your worries. 

Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## Leamarasmall

no blood work done yet, i did see the doctor Friday and he said the tests look good and if i don't have any cramping or spotting them everything should be fine, but i still can't help feeling a bit worried :( i'm going to ask for an early scan when i see the midwife at 8 weeks, i know in the meantime i have to sit and wait :( xx


----------



## lisalee1

I understand being more anxious. But try to relax. As the Dr said, no spotting is good news. And sometimes spotting isn't bad either. I've had cramping on and off- especially between 4.5 and 6 wks. So I wouldn't worry about the cramping too much unless it's too painful to handle.


----------



## Josie1999

congrats on your pregnancy! you should ask for a early scan just for peace of mind! i also have cramping for a few weeks now but i had a scan on tues and everything was great!


----------



## lisalee1

Hi Josie. Sorry I never saw your msg about being 8 wks 4 days. That's great! You're just a few short wks out of the 1st trimester!

What was the HB? Are you having any symptoms? My main symptoms now are sore breasts, morning sickness/vomitting in the morning, and constipation.


----------



## Josie1999

i actually only had sore boobs but that has tappered off a bit....i dunno if i have constipation, i go ever 2 to 3 days and its pretty tough to get out...i thought constipation was not gonig for a week....i heartbeat was 165


----------



## lisalee1

Josie1999 said:


> i actually only had sore boobs but that has tappered off a bit....i dunno if i have constipation, i go ever 2 to 3 days and its pretty tough to get out...i thought constipation was not gonig for a week....i heartbeat was 165

Sounds good! Going every 2-3 days is DEFINITELY constipation. I go every other day and that's constipation too. Constipation varies person to person. 
HB is 165 is great! So close to mine at 169!

Also, my sore boobs has kinda tapered off as of Friday or Saturday. Definitely a big change but still sore. Makes me feel good that you're going through almost the same thing and we're within days of each other. .


----------



## Josie1999

Me 2! I can't believe I gotta wait 2.5 weeks for next u/s


----------



## lisalee1

LOL! You'll be fine. I will be waiting for 4 weeks. But I will be out of the 1st trimester by then!


----------



## Josie1999

hi lisalee1, how are you feeling?


----------



## lisalee1

OK. In and out of feeling sick/nauseous. My boobs are really not that sore at all. Still have constipation and lots of CM. 

How about you? Why is your mood marked as "crappy?"


----------



## Josie1999

i dunno....i think i feel crappy because my boobs are no longer sore! i have constipation though....no morning sickness


----------



## lisalee1

Remember you just saw the HB last week! And my boobs are barely sore either! I'm sure everything will be fine. Try to enjoy having great pregnancy. So many people would LOVE not to have MS. :)


----------



## lisalee1

Lea- How did your scan go today?

Josie- How are you feeling today? My sore boobs have come back. It's so crazy how symptoms come and go!


----------



## lisalee1

Ladies, what's going on? Miss you! :(


----------



## Josie1999

hey! just hanging in there! nothing really to report...10 days to ultrasound!


----------



## lisalee1

Hey Josie! How are you feeling today? My sore breasts have practically disappeared! I still have MS and get evening sickness too. I would trade the MS anyday for sore boobs! I also still have the constipation. 
Just 1 or 2 more days til your U/S right? Can't believe I have to wait 2.5 more weeks. Hope I don't lose it til then.

Lea- Where are you?


----------



## Josie1999

hey! yes Friday is ultrasound, i just cant wait until 9am....i have no more sore boobs, i can actually sleep on them! the only thing i have is this constant heartburn all day! i even switched to taking the prenatal at night and i still get the heartburn...

that sucks that you still have the morning sickness...


----------



## lisalee1

Sounds like you're just breezing through this pregnancy! Lucky you! I'm excited about your U/S on Friday too! Keep us posted.


----------



## Josie1999

The ultrasound went amazing, my how the baby grew in just 4 weeks!


----------



## lisalee1

That is such great news! :dance: Now you can finally relax! Did you get to hear the HB again? What was it?


----------



## lisalee1

And please change your mood! It's time to celebrate! :)


----------



## Josie1999

Yes I got to hear it; doctor never really tells only that's it's strong. I got the nt scan as well, I get my results Tuesday.


----------



## lisalee1

What is the nt scan?


----------



## Leamarasmall

Hey sorry just seen this lol haven't had a scan yet, everything seems to be fine had midwife appointment and bloods are fine blood pressure is normal :) still getting sickness and sore boobs, dr said he can't send me in for an early scan unless I'm bleeding or cramping and haven't had either so I have to wait till I'm 12 weeks now should be beginning of September xx


----------



## lisalee1

Glad to hear that Lea! I was hoping everything was ok with you.


----------



## Leamarasmall

Thank you :) just received my scan date which is for the 4th sept :) I'm so exited, 3 weeks seems ages to wait though lol, hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Josie1999

the NT scan is where they scan the baby's neck for possible down syndrome.........

im glad lea, that everything is going well with you! you have to wait 12 weeks wow and i thought i was impatient!


----------



## Leamarasmall

I know, I'm going to be counting down every day now :) x


----------



## lisalee1

Lea, the 3 weeks will be here soon enough. I had to wait 5 weeks between my last scan and the one I have coming up next week. Just try not to think about it and concentrate on other things about the pregnancy. 

My symptoms have really been waning. But they say that's normal for close to the end of the 1st trimester. Hopefully, I'm one of the lucky ones who will be done with MS soon and will get to enjoy the rest of the pregnancy. But Josie, you had a great 1st trimester with minimal symptoms! Lucky you!


----------



## Josie1999

how have you girls been?


----------



## lisalee1

Hey Josie!

Just hit the 12 week mark 2 days ago and am very excited! I have my follow-up appt later this week (my last 1 was 5 weeks ago). 

Symptoms- breasts aren't really very sore at all. Still have constipation. Still have MS. For the past 2 days been having bad nausea :( 

How are you doing?


----------



## Josie1999

i just hit 13 weeks today! yay! my NT scan came back very good. I have my next Appt on Sept 10th. i have been having bad headaches and i have bad gingivitis. My dentist said it is pregnancy gingivitis and it is very common.


----------



## lisalee1

YAY!!!! Congrats!!!! You're officially in the 2nd trimester supposedly the easiest part of the pregnancy. Glad that you NT results were good. I'm crossing my fingers for my appt on Thursday. Will keep you updated! :)

Why are you going back on the 10th?


----------



## Josie1999

my doctor likes to book me every 4 weeks for a scan....i feel like all i do is go to the doctor...

you will be great tomorrow and you will see how much your little bean has grown! has your stomach popped at all??


----------



## lisalee1

My stomach is bigger. But I'm thinking that's still bloat. How about yours?

Must be cool to see your baby every 4 weeks. Nice!


----------



## Josie1999

i have a bump...at first i thought bloat but it hasnt gotten down in 3 weeks!


----------



## lisalee1

Yay for the bump! Patiently waiting for mine.


----------



## Josie1999

good luck today!


----------



## Josie1999

how did it go?


----------



## lisalee1

My appt went GREAT! I am so relieved! The HB is at 167. The baby was bouncing all over and moving its arms. Sooo cool to see! I am measuring at 12 w 6 days so they moved my due date up. Excited about hitting 13 weeks! Going to start telling people! 

When do you plan to tell people?


----------



## Josie1999

that is wonderful news! i didnt tell people until this past monday when i hit 13 weeks.................


----------



## lisalee1

By the way, they tried to do the NT scan but said they couldn't get a good pic. I don't know if they ended up doing it or not or how long it takes to get the results. I should've asked more questions. I would assume they'd say if it were bad tho, right?


----------



## Josie1999

thats hysterical! they had me there for 30 mins because they couldnt get a good picture or measurement. apparently my baby was staying to close to my uterus! I dont know if they got a good one with me either but they cant just measure it by scan they compare to blood....so they must of got a good enough scan so they can measure it against the blood work


----------



## Josie1999

also it only took a few days to get results i think 4 days


----------



## lisalee1

So your baby was taking a nap huh? LOL!
They took blood so I'm sure it'll work out.


----------



## Leamarasmall

Hi girls glad to know you both and babies are doing well :) I'm fine at the moment, hitting 11 weeks tomorrow and only a week and 3 days till scan :) the only thing worrying me at the mo is the fact that last year I started bleeding at 11+5 and worried it could happen again but I still feel very pregnant and getting all the symptoms still, just finding hard to shift the worry xx


----------



## lisalee1

Nice to hear from you Lea. Try not to worry. Instead, focus on enjoying the moment. U'll be in the 2nd trimester before you know it!


----------



## Josie1999

yes try not to worry and enjoy! i know easier to say then do! have either of you gotten any feelings or flutters ( not really a pain) in your stomach area or pelvic area....i have been having them once in a while and they only last a few seconds. i was wondering if that is round ligament pain? i know stomach could be gas


----------



## Leamarasmall

Josie1999 said:


> yes try not to worry and enjoy! i know easier to say then do! have either of you gotten any feelings or flutters ( not really a pain) in your stomach area or pelvic area....i have been having them once in a while and they only last a few seconds. i was wondering if that is round ligament pain? i know stomach could be gas

I shall try :) I do every now and then also lasting a couple of seconds, it's always when I move fast or sneeze or bend down and come back up to fast, I've been told its just ligiment aches and small pains and perfectly normal, it's from where the muscles are soft and stretching xx


----------



## lisalee1

Josie, can't say I have felt that.


----------



## Leamarasmall

Hey Ladies I Thought I Would Update You :) I'm Back From My Scan I Was Meant To Be 12 weeks 2 Days Going By LMP But Measured 10 Weeks 6 Days, I Expected To Be A Week Or 2 Out To Be Honest :) Baby Is Fine Great Heart Rate Of 163BPM :) Due Date Has Gone From 17th March To The 27th March, I'm So Happy And Relieved Everything Is Ok :) Have My NT Scan On The 18th Sept As Baby Is Still A Bit Too Small To Check, I Don't Mind Though As I Get To See Baby Again, This Goes To Show Good Things Do Happen Even After Miscarriage! xxx



My Gorgeous Baby At 10 Weeks 6 Days :) xxxx


----------



## Josie1999

that is great news! look at your sweet baby on that ultrasound picture!


----------



## Leamarasmall

I know I'm very lucky, thank you both for your support over the past few weeks :) you were right to say this is a lucky thread :) x


----------



## lisalee1

That's wonderful Lea! Glad that everything is going well and the baby has a strong HB. Time to relax and enjoy the pregnancy ride. :)


----------



## Josie1999

yes time to relax! i have an apt on Monday and i will be 16 weeks, probably to early to see the sex of the baby! probably have to wait until 20 weeks.....


----------



## Leamarasmall

You never know, hope it goes well :) x


----------



## lisalee1

Do you ladies have a bump yet?


----------



## Leamarasmall

Yeah it's mainly bloat but I have a lil bump going on xx


----------



## Josie1999

so how is everyone doing? when are your next scans? i just set up my 20 week anatomy scan on October 12. Are you girls going to find out the sex of the baby or keep it a surprise?


----------



## Leamarasmall

Josie1999 said:


> so how is everyone doing? when are your next scans? i just set up my 20 week anatomy scan on October 12. Are you girls going to find out the sex of the baby or keep it a surprise?

I'm fine thank you, how are you? My next scan is the 18th (Tuesday) :) can't wait :) Not due to find out gender till November but we will be finding out :) what about you? X


----------



## Josie1999

i found out at Mondays Scan.........I am having a BOY!


----------



## Leamarasmall

Aww congrats hun :) xx


----------



## lisalee1

Josie- YAY!!! Congrats on the boy!!! I don't plan to find out the sex. I want to be surprised at birth. 

Nothing new to report here. Had some cramping yesterday during the day and of course I was worried. Haven't felt any cramping since then. I have my 20 week scan set-up for Oct 26. Actually, I think I will be 22 weeks at that time.


----------



## lisalee1

Hey ladies! How are you doing? Exciting news- I felt the baby for the 1st time this past Sunday! Been feeling it everyday since. Some days more than others. But very exciting. 

All the bad symptoms have pretty much subsided. I still feel nauseous if I go too long without eating. I get occasional heartburn. Nothing else that comes to mind. People say I'm glowing. So that's cool too!


----------



## Leamarasmall

Aww that's great :) I'm officially in the second tri now :D started buying baby bits at last, still getting sickness but everything else has faded :) xxx


----------



## Josie1999

yay for everyone! i am 19 weeks and 2 days! i think i felt the baby ( keep feeling little bubbles in my lower tummy all weekend) not really sure! when does the third trim start? is it 26 weeks? i have my big level 2 scan on oct 12


----------



## lisalee1

Yay Josie! Almost halfway there! I think 3rd tri starts at 26 weeks. 

Lea- Hopefully, the sickness fades soon. It's so annoying. I only throw up when I'm really hungry. You'll be feeling movement in no time. 

My baby movement is unmistakeable. Definite kicks- it feels somewhat like a muscle spasm. Wishing you both a happy full-term pregnancy! :)


----------



## Josie1999

muscle spasm that makes sense for a description....i keep hearing it has to feel like butterflies


----------



## Josie1999

how is everyone doing? lisalee, are you excited about your ultrasound level 2 on the 26th?


----------

